# Aethernet: Serialised Fiction lives again!



## Ian Whates (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you miss the thrill of the cliff-hanger, of impatiently waiting for the next explosive episode to discover just how our intrepid heroes will escape imminent death...? Fear not, dear reader; the breathless excitement of serialised fiction is back with a bang! Aethernet

http://www.aethernetmag.com/

Regular instalments of gob-smacking SF adventure and wonder, brought to you by *Tony Ballantyne, Chris Beckett, Eric Brown, Juliette E McKenna, Philip Palmer, Adrian Tchaikovsky*, and, ehm... *Me*.


----------



## Gary Compton (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks brilliant, Ian

You really do have some great ideas and are rapidly becoming the Richard Branson of Chrons.

I remember when you were a mere teaboy here, sweeping up, making Bryan's coffee and keeping people like me under control

Have you got a yacht yet?


----------



## Ian Whates (Mar 1, 2013)

Ha!  Gary, if only...  

One thing about working my way up from the bottom, though: I can make myself a mean cup of coffee to keep me going through the long hours slogging away at the computer...!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 2, 2013)

Ian being modest again. He is a talented writer and one mean (in a nice way  ) publisher and I am honoured to call him a friend.


----------



## Freda (Mar 2, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this at Eastercon?


----------



## Ian Whates (Apr 6, 2013)

Just to say that the first issue of Aethernet is now available to download from Amazon (featuring wonderful cover art by Dominic Harman):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C3CDOS8/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Jun 24, 2013)

I've finally started reading Aethernet issues 1 to 3 today, having been meaning to since I got the first issue. There's some great stories in here, and I think the serial concept works brilliantly! My thanks to Ian, Tony Ballantyne and everyone else who has contributed to Aethernet. Really looking forward to issue 4 now...


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 7, 2013)

Patrick Mahon said:


> I've finally started reading Aethernet issues 1 to 3 today, having been meaning to since I got the first issue. There's some great stories in here, and I think the serial concept works brilliantly! My thanks to Ian, Tony Ballantyne and everyone else who has contributed to Aethernet. Really looking forward to issue 4 now...


 
Glad you're enjoying it, Patrick!    I have to say this is a project I'm very proud to be involved with.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 7, 2013)

Somehow, I missed this.

Issue 1 of the Kindle edition is now in my possession.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Sep 10, 2013)

Aethernet is already up to issue 6 - half way through its first year! Seems strange that the time has passed so quickly! I'm really enjoying it - both the continuing stories, and the addition of new ones as old ones finish. Anyone else been reading it? If so, what did you think?


----------

